# Command Vehicles



## richmedic1918 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been recently tasked with the ominous duty of re-designing our supervisor vehicle.  We currently have a Ford F-250 quad cab with a roll out tray for equipment.  It is equippedwith an on board computer (toughbook) with broad ban capabilities.  It also carries two full sets of immobilization, O2 (portable), LifePak 12, first in bag (includes: BLS equipment, ALS airway kit, sternal IO, IV items, B/P, Stethoscope, Glucometer, Thermometer, oh and nasal intubation kit), an Autopulse, A drug box, and a Pediatric first in bag (Broslow).  In addition, we have investigaion packets for various incidents.  Triage gear, PPE, Mark I kit, and various extra supplies crews may need replenished.  The design has to follow certain criteria.  First it is to be a mobile office for supervisor (example: printer, fax machine, etc.), second it has to be a mobile command unit, and third it has to be first responder equipped.  I have plenty of ideas, but I was wondering if anyone had any others... HAVE FUN!!


----------



## richmedic1918 (Dec 20, 2005)

By the way this is our supervisor's vehicle.  okay can't get that to work... sorry.  PM me and I can send it to you if you'd like.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wel you have two choices, build your own qrv(like my service does, which works out ok for what we use it for) or contact one of the many ambulance manufacturers and sit down with their desing team...We built our own qrvs on 250 or 350 4x4 chassis and add a camper shell and the roll out tray, but we dont have to make it a rolling office...and our CP is shares countywide with EMS/FD/Sheriff, but I bet the ambulance people at wheeled coach or ALF would love to give you their ideas on the subject.


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2005)

Get a "mini-rescue" body... the exterior cabinets are nice, espicially if you want to carry 2 sets of gear, or spare items.

Jon


----------



## VinBin (Dec 20, 2005)

Whats the fastest response vehicles you guys have ever seen?  Is there a rule on what types of vehicles can be used for first response?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 21, 2005)

My private service uses Tahoes, though I'm sure you'd want something bigger.  The command vehicle used to be a large mod ambulance, but the supervisors wanted something more speedy.  I think they miss the larger size, and I hear talk of them possibly switching to a Suburban or Ford Excursion.

I'm a huge fan of *Odyssey Emergency Vehicles* even though I haevn't seen one in action.  They just seem as though they really have their act together and have lots of experience.

Let us know what you find out and what you ultimately decide to go with.


----------

